
Ask HN: “Freelancer” Specialties in Tech for the 2020s - third_I
Which specialties in tech do you think will rise or remain in high demand in the next years?
======
third_I
(putting this in comment, I think it's more idiomatic to HN).

I think we'll see a revival of MSPs (Managed Service Providers) with a touch
of custom-devops. Teams just want to work, but selecting services among a
myriad offers and possibilities, then setting it all up to operate seamlessly
and flawlessly is _very_ valuable time and maintenance. Nowadays it's just
companies hiring MSPs, tomorrow it might be something you integrate as a
transformation of your "home" into a dual "workplace", albeit more digitally
so because it's the 21st century.

Ideally you just want to be able to claim compliance to <some standard> and
hand over a public key to your employer-of-the-month to patch your system to
theirs (auth etc.)

Welcome to the Matrix, I guess. The nice part :)

I think ML will keep on rolling but remain mostly a business-thing for the
next decade (I don't see how consumers would directly pay for ML, short of
revolution in open-source social networks and big data but I don't see that
happening this soon in history).

